# Attaching Mesh To RUB?



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

I've cut a large circular hole in the lid of my RUB to sit my lamp on, since this is an arboreal set-up. I've bought some very fine stainless steel mesh (0.16mm gaps) to put over the hole so the snake can't get to the lamp. The thing is, how do I fix the mesh to the lid? Any ideas? I was thinking electrical tape, since I use this for most of my diy jobs, but will it hold? : victory:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

aquarium sealant from most pet shops...


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

Run a flat edged soldering iron along the edges of the mesh when in place where you want it and it will melt the plastic into it: should give a strong bond


----------



## darkblade666 (Mar 18, 2008)

melt tiny holes in it to put the over cuts of the mesh throw the bend and tap will hold verry well


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks, but not all of us have a soldering iron on hand. : victory:

I had some clear aquarium sealant, but now I can't find it! :bash:
I really wanted to finish this off today too, any other ideas using common household items? I'll keep looking for the sealant.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Aquarium sealant will do the job well if you can find it. I used it to attach mesh to the top of my turtle tank to stop them turtle stacking to freedom. They've not managed to get it off yet.
Although it does need ages to dry.


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone, guess I'll be picking up some more aquarium sealant tomorrow then. : victory:

I'll put a fan on it after it's completed.


----------



## jasonkwong135 (Mar 27, 2009)

Can you post a pic when you are done? I got and JCP and thinking for making a viv for it as well when it get older. I can do with some inspiration

Jason


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

Will do Jason, I've put the first bit on all ready - just waiting for it to dry. I'll dig out my phone to PC cable tomorrow.


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

How do you set up arboreal stuff in a RUB? Isn't it a bit shallow? What are you keeping?

But yeah, sealant is brilliant


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

madzombieguy said:


> How do you set up arboreal stuff in a RUB? Isn't it a bit shallow? What are you keeping?
> 
> But yeah, sealant is brilliant


It's going to be a baby ATB, so it's plenty big enough. For now it's going in a 24L RUB (1ft high) which is alot of room for a snake of that size. I know some people keep the babies in 9L's.

Instead of using a heatmat, which would be attached to the lid, I'm using a lamp - hence why I'm using the mesh to cover the circular hole I've cut for the heat to get through. I'll post a step-by-step type thing tomorrow I think, after work - maybe. : victory:


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Ah, I see 
Yeah, the RUB should be cool for a wee ATB.

Post some pics when you can!


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

silicone, no more nails, sper glue or good old staples via a staple gun


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

I did exactly the same thing when my GTP was young.

I stuck it on with epoxy resin (araldite) :2thumb:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

y dont u drill tiny holes where the mesh is,put 2 holes toghether and feed the tiny zip ties thru then u aint using any glues or melting anything or even use marine rock compound its about 4 quid and is used in marine tank to fuse live rock together thats wot i used on ball python viv


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

Right, I've just redone the lid since the first coat didn't do the job. I've put plenty of sealant on now, and cleaned the lid with ethanol before applying it. I've put a fan to it, so hopefully it should be done by tomorrow morning.

Bought a 30" viv plant, water bowl and hygrometer (digi) at the end of work. I already have a spare digi thermometer. I think I have everything now! Got some sticks for climbing from my brother, and I made a lamp - does a red bulb have to be used? Or can a standard white bulb do the job?

Pics are coming a little later tonight.

Good idea about the staples and cable ties, if the sealant fails again I'll try those. : victory:


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

Pics, granted the lid is not the prettiest thing in the world, but it works. I only had a drill, and I couldn't think of another way to cut the hole. I drilled a few holes following a circular template, and then cut the gaps.









































































: victory:

I'll start testing temperature and humidity cycles in a couple of days.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

that'll do nicely...

suggestion... next time, instead of cutting "round" holes, do rectangular ones? all you'll need is a stanley knife...


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

^I've took your advice, I've now cut a rectangle - since the mesh I bought was too fine.

I've picked up some aluminium mesh from Halfords, and just stuck the full sheet on using the sealant. I've done it a lot neater now. : victory:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

nice 1 mate... enjoy...


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

staple it or pin it.


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

It's just about done! The branches have been shortened, and soffit vents have been added to both sides.





































Bought a flexi vine too. : victory:


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

Staples?!?

when you fire a staple from a staple gun it dosnt folder the ends over like an office stapler so you would end up with hundreds of razor sharp points poking through into the enclosure or am i missing something?


----------

